
How SOPA Affects Students, Educators, and Libraries - llambda
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/12/how-sopa-affects-students-and-educators
======
Finster
"When faced with these sorts of situations, administrators will likely enact
policies to shield their universities from liability, even if those policies
don’t take advantage of the fair use exceptions to copyright provided to
educators. In spite of the law’s current explicit protection for “multiple
copies for classroom use,” many universities currently pay blanket licensing
fees to the non-profit company Copyright Clearance Center in an attempt to
stave off potential liability. And it’s understandable why the universities
pay: the Center is now partially financing a 2008 lawsuit filed by an academic
publisher against Georgia State University, which did not pay for such a
license."

Isn't that extortion? Georgia State didn't cough up their "protection" money.
Time to smash the windows...

